# Bamboo bike!



## Cathryn (23 Sep 2015)

On my century ride on Sunday, we stopped at a local frame builders' - they also make bamboo bikes. I'd heard of them but never seen any up close and they were SPECTACULAR!! Really want one! 

Here's the info in case you're interested.
http://calfeedesign.com/products/bamboo/


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Sep 2015)

I love the look of some bamboo bikes but all the ones I like are crazy money for what they are. I could buy a titanium bike for a cheaper price. Bamboo bikes can be beautiful artwork but maybe not as practical as conventional bikes.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Sep 2015)

Nice to look at and will get you admiring glances. However, they are rubbish. The various critical dimensions such as chainline, drop-outs etc are all over the place. Making one of these work is quite a job and even then, not satisfactory. I had to set up one for a customer once and we could not find a rear brake caliper with a long enough drop to get the pads to reach the wheel. The dimension seemed arbitrary.


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2015)

Wood worm. Wood rot. Melt in sun. Just like the plastic ones


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2015)

Panda attacks!


----------



## Cathryn (23 Sep 2015)

Looks like I'm not getting one then. You guys spoil everything!


----------



## winjim (23 Sep 2015)

I see in the other thread that you can buy them in kit form. I might consider getting one and building it for a bit of fun, but I wouldn't necessarily expect it to be any good.


----------



## winjim (23 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Panda attacks!


Zap 'em with your ray guns.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

On a FNRttC a couple of years ago. A couple did the ride on a Bamboo tandem.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> On a FNRttC a couple of years ago. A couple did the ride on a Bamboo tandem.



A couple of pandas?


----------



## BrumJim (24 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Wood worm. Wood rot. Melt in sun. Just like the plastic ones



Grass, not wood.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Sep 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Looks like I'm not getting one then. You guys spoil everything!



You are right. Saw one at the NEC show a few years ago, and fell in love. Sadly the company that was making them went out of business before I persuaded my wife to let me buy one.


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2015)

This is what I rode to work today:


----------



## BrumJim (24 Sep 2015)

Just looking at the web site. Two questions for you, @mickle :
1. Is it as drop-dead-gorgeous looking as on the web site, and
2. It is affordable?


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Grass, not wood.



Ok wriggly worm rot.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Sep 2015)

....seen many fine examples of bamboo furniture made in my adopted country Thailand. Even the best of the best has cracks appearing on it. For furniture, this is not an issue, may even be passed off as 'patina' or some such. On a bike.....well.......let's just say, gimme metal any day...........


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Just looking at the web site. Two questions for you, @mickle :
> 1. Is it as drop-dead-gorgeous looking as on the web site, and
> 2. It is affordable?



Yes and no. 

Well... Yes and it didn't cost me anything. I was given it for services rendered. Which was nice.


----------



## growingvegetables (24 Sep 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> .... On a bike.....well.......let's just say, gimme metal any day...........


I'm sure they said the same about the De Havilland Mosquito!


----------



## Cathryn (24 Sep 2015)

@mickle that bike is amazing! SO beautiful!


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2015)

Thanks. I bloody loves it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Looks like I'm not getting one then. You guys spoil everything!


I think wildfire would do quite a number on a bamboo bike. Just sayin'.


----------



## earlestownflya (24 Sep 2015)

there's no accounting for taste...that's a horrid looking creation...just my opinion


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2015)

I've been looking at building one. It's not going to happen this year but might next


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2015)

mickle said:


> This is what I rode to work today


Were you caning it?


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Sep 2015)

growingvegetables said:


> I'm sure they said the same about the De Havilland Mosquito!


 
....just because you can do something, don't mean you should. I'll go with my gut feeling on this one, and I have a sizeable gut


----------



## Doyleyburger (25 Sep 2015)

Have you checked out durianrider on YouTube @Cathryn ?
He rides one everywhere .......beauty of a bike


----------



## Venod (25 Sep 2015)

mickle said:


> This is what I rode to work today



Looks like the one I took a picture of in its early build stage, the builder was living ihere http://www.naburnstation.co.uk/ I stopped for a cofee and he was helping out at the cafe nice friendly guy.


----------



## mickle (25 Sep 2015)

Afnug said:


> Looks like the one I took a picture of in its early build stage, the builder was living ihere http://www.naburnstation.co.uk/ I stopped for a cofee and he was helping out at the cafe nice friendly guy.



That's the one, and that's the guy. He's a gem.


----------



## Cavendash (15 Oct 2015)

Looks cool! But how strong is it?


----------



## mickle (16 Oct 2015)

It passes all the tests. I weigh 17.5st and it ain't broken yet!


----------

